# Where to stay in Mussandam?



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Any recommendations for places to stay? Things to do? Places to go? People to see?

I was thinking of driving up there tomorrow night, then down to Muscat on Friday or Saturday & coming back to Dubai on Sunday. Does that make sense, or is it just too far to go for a long weekend?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a fair drive to Mussandam, but not too far for a weekend, but forget trying to do Musavt as well, you are going in different directions. Hotel in Mussandam is Golden Tulip, bit basic but OK. The thing to do is go out on a dhow and go snorkeling. That area is known as the fjords of this area due to topography.

Don't forget that Mussandam is part of Oman, but separate as it's cut off from the rest of Oman.

Enoy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's a fair drive to Mussandam, but not too far for a weekend, but forget trying to do Musavt as well, you are going in different directions. Hotel in Mussandam is Golden Tulip, bit basic but OK. The thing to do is go out on a dhow and go snorkeling. That area is known as the fjords of this area due to topography.
> 
> Don't forget that Mussandam is part of Oman, but separate as it's cut off from the rest of Oman.
> 
> Enoy!


Great, thanks for that! 

Yes, I realise Muscat is the other way, but I first thought I could go there via Mussandam, and then back to Dubai via Hatta. It looks way too far, though, as you say


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is also Six Senses, Zighy Bay. Looks very nice but can't imagine it's cheap.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> There is also Six Senses, Zighy Bay. Looks very nice but can't imagine it's cheap.


It's beautiful but thousand dollars a night. You do get your own private pool and villa. It's actually closer to Dibba if I'm not mistaken. I've tried to book this place twice and cancelled!

Nola, we have a hotel in Salalah if you're interested!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's beautiful but thousand dollars a night. You do get your own private pool and villa. It's actually closer to Dibba if I'm not mistaken. I've tried to book this place twice and cancelled!
> 
> Nola, we have a hotel in Salalah if you're interested!


It is around $1,000 a night  I thought Dibba was in Mussandam?

And where is Salalah? Is that near the Yemen border?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Salalah is not for a weekend. It's a very long drive on lousy roads. Have you seen the sign by the Hatta border that says something like 'Salalah 1,950 km' ?! Best to fly.

-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dibba is in the UAE, though near to the border of Mussandam. Most people staying in Dibba and have a day trip for a dhow cruise, diving etc. A nice, value for money, hotel in Dibba is the JAL. And avoid Sandy Beach hotel.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mussandam is basically in two halves with no way to get from one to the other unless you have GCC passport.

Golden tulip is pretty much the only decent hotel as Elphy says.

Forget treking to the east coast as well, you need to come back on yourself to Sharjah/Dhaid and back up.

Muscat is 5 hours drive from Dibba (or Dubai area) and Salalalah is about another 7 hours FURTHER along a very boring road, but once you get there it is an amazing place, too far to drive but Oman Air does fly there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Mussandam is basically in two halves with no way to get from one to the other unless you have GCC passport.
> 
> Golden tulip is pretty much the only decent hotel as Elphy says.
> 
> ...


? Can you clarify what you mean about Mussandam being 2 halves? No way to get there would a GCC passport?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> ? Can you clarify what you mean about Mussandam being 2 halves? No way to get there would a GCC passport?


No, you can't go from (say) Dibba (East coast) to Khasab (North/West coast) cos the only way throgh is via Wadi Bih, and the border gate (literally a barrier at a T junction) police won't let you through unless you have a GCC passport?ID card.

Basically you have to drive back down to sharjah, go across to east coast, and then back up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the info & help!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, Salalah is completely out of the way and I have no idea what we are doing managing a hotel there but just thought I'd plug that in and try to get them some business!


----------

